# Price for a ton of grass hay in your area?



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

What price are you currently seeing for a ton of grass hay in your area?


----------



## hay hauler (Feb 6, 2010)

$150, last of 09 crop, 16X18's


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

2012 --- 1st crop idiot cubes delivered = $250.00 per ton. 2nd & 3rd crop idiot cubes delivered = $300.00 per ton.








Dave


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, no wonder you post the weather in the chat box every day, I would too if I could get 300 a ton for grass hay, I'd post it on the way to the bank!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, no wonder you post the weather in the chat box every day, I would too if I could get 300 a ton for grass hay, I'd post it on the way to the bank!


I prolly shoulda posted in the price per bale topic! The price per ton is based on 50 forty pound bales per ton!
1st crop = $5.00 per bale and 2nd & 3rd crop = $6.00 per bale
I try to be realistic about my bale weights!


----------

